# Help! How much Brisket and Pork for a party of 30



## travisty (Jul 12, 2017)

Hey everyone, I've skimmed other posts regarding quantities, but not found one that's a combo of Brisket and Pork, so just wanted to pose the question here.

I am providing the meat for a friend who is having a party of about 30 people (mostly adults w/some teenagers). He wants Brisket and Pork Butt, not sure if the Bitt will be on rolls or not. About how many pounds of each should I do?

I'm assuming at this point that 1lb uncooked per person per meat should do the trick, as it will probably render about 3/4 pound meat per person... or do you think I need less since they are both heavier meats?


----------



## noboundaries (Jul 12, 2017)

One 14-16 lb packer brisket and one 10 lb butt will be plenty, especially with sides and desserts (what party doesn't have sides and desserts?)

My daughters were competitive swimmers.  I thought I ate a lot as a football playing teenager, but man, those two and their swimming friends were food inhalers.  If you think you might need more meat because of the teenagers, add something inexpensive and quick, like bone-in, skin on chicken thighs.


----------



## travisty (Jul 12, 2017)

Noboundaries said:


> One 14-16 lb packer brisket and one 10 lb butt will be plenty, especially with sides and desserts (what party doesn't have sides and desserts?)
> 
> My daughters were competitive swimmers.  I thought I ate a lot as a football playing teenager, but man, those two and their swimming friends were food inhalers.  If you think you might need more meat because of the teenagers, add something inexpensive and quick, like bone-in, skin on chicken thighs.


​Great! thanks for the response, I has leaning toward 2 Briskets and 3 Butts, so I'm glad you chimed in before I gave an estimate. Like I said the only other stuff I found was giving me numbers for having only 1 or the other meat alone, rather than together.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 12, 2017)

Looks like you got the answer you were looking for. I usually figure 1/2 ib finished meat per person. Also just some addition info 1 gal of sides will give you about 25 1/2 cup servings.

Hope it all goes as planned,

Warren


----------



## travisty (Jul 13, 2017)

thanks Warren!
​Im not actually going any sides for this. Just supplying the meat, but I am planning to try and take on more gigs like this in the future, so that will be very helpful to know at that point!


----------



## travisty (Jul 17, 2017)

Well,
​It all went off without a hitch! I ended up getting a 16.2 pound Brisket and two 10 pound butts just to be safe, and his budget was up to $100 for the meat. Anyway, he said it was all amazing, and that there was plenty with only a tiny bit left over (meaning it was about perfect).

He also wanted me to throw in a rack of ribs, cause that is his favorite, so I cooked one up as well. Because I didn't attend the BBQ, only cooked the meat I don't have any sliced or pulled shots, or even a final shot of the brisket, but here is what ive got:













raw meat.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017






All the meat after trimming













meat cooking.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017






Meat cooking













Brisket wrap2.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017


















Brisket Wrap.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017






Brisket getting all wrapped up













ribs wrap.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017






Getting the ribs wrapped up













Butt done.jpg



__ travisty
__ Jul 17, 2017






Pork Butt finished


----------



## wimpy69 (Jul 17, 2017)

Glad to see it went as planned and the food looked really spot on. Next time it'll seem like that amount of protein is a no brainer. Everyone enjoyed it and im sure they'll be telling their friends and wanting more.


----------

